# Wingfoot ice



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

Is anyone fishing Wingfoot? Do not want to know where just if there is enough ice.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some parts just froze over 2 days ago. There is a tourney there sunday. I've fished it 1 time this winter and it sucked. I've been going elsewhere


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Was at wing foot today. Crushed some slabs







]


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ice is inconsistent there making it dangerous. I think the Sheriff should ticket you


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ice is inconsistent there making it dangerous. I think the Sheriff should ticket you


It did have some open water until Tuesday,people have been fishing wingfoot since last week. I guess they call it fishing for a reason,still fun either way


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingfool101 said:


> Was at wing foot today. Crushed some slabs
> View attachment 201074
> ]


Early, or late? Thinking must be a morning bite?(It was very overcast today so perhaps they hit all day!)


----------



## catfishing101 (Jul 21, 2013)

Everything I have drilled on the lake more side has been 5 to 6 inches


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just talked to my buddy he was there tonite,walked out from boat launch and all around ,he said the ice WAS THICK. gonna check tomorrow the areas that were open earlier in the week and let me know


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ntoiceman36 said:


> It did have some open water until Tuesday,people have been fishing wingfoot since last week. I guess they call it fishing for a reason,still fun either way


yes I know. I'm only 10 mins from the foot. This guy is the one that said ice fisherman that go out on risky ice should be ticketed by police until he got chewed up and deleted his comment so who knows if these fish came from wingfoot or even yesterday


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll be out again Saturday and Sunday morning. The ice is more than 3 inches. 6 inches is safe. I have a sweet spot for huge slabs.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My brother and buddy are out now, trying the night bite


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

fishingfool101 said:


> I'll be out again Saturday and Sunday morning. The ice is more than 3 inches. 6 inches is safe. I have a sweet spot for huge slabs.


Hahaha huge slabs? Wingfoot???lol u most not fish skeeter. Wingfoot has cookie cutter crappies like are in your picture. 



No ice is safe wether it's 4"or 4'.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

These were all 13's and 14's which are consider to me has SLABS. Some people with their 8's and 9 inches consider slabs. To each their own. Don't be a hater son. I fish skeeter has well and caught HUGH slabs there too. Let's have fun and I'll see ya out there.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No hater here I can just tell those are not 13-14" fish. What about the 2 on the sides no way they're close to 12".they make a thing called an ez checker Id suggest picking one up,







here's real 12-14"crappies with 1 10" mixed in. And your fish don't even look like they are from ice fishing. No discoloration in the fins or eyes from freezing, no slush or snow in the bucket, they aren't froze and they look like they just came out of a livewell.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was throwing them in a styrofoam cooler if that helps ya out. Those walleyes on the top left in your pic look like you can smoke them like a CIGAR. Hahaha. Those crappies appear to be 10 to 12 inch from the looks of your pic


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Smallest walleyes I keep from mosquito are 15" and u can tell some of the crappies are almost as big as the smallest walleye. Therefore making the crappies 12-14" with 1 10" mixed in. So keep trolling and lying about the size of your fish. No way yours are 13-14" like I said get a new ruler. Top 1 may push 12" but that's it lol. I fish wingfoot regularly I'm 10 mins away I know what that lake puts out fish wise


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Does this pic help u out Bud. Pics don't lie


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

So u got 2 decent fish and the rest typical wingfoot fish. I thought they were all 13-14". So pics do lie


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

How long have you two been married?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ntoiceman36 said:


> How long have you two been married?


HAHAHAHA~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not hating. I could care less. Just don't post I got all 13-14" fish and then post a pic that clearly says otherwise lol. Insert foot in mouth and swallow

Would never marry a liar .


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Not hating. I could care less. Just don't post I got all 13-14" fish and then post a pic that clearly says otherwise lol. Insert foot in mouth and swallow
> 
> Would never marry a liar .


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 201101


Ha ha you always have the funniest pictures man good stuff


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Ha ha you always have the funniest pictures man good stuff


He doesn't fish. He sits in the bay runner on his laptop making up memes and just poses for pics holding our fish


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's all lies!!!! It's a conspiracy I tell you


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That really got out of hand


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The best part is the guy must not know there's no white crappie in the foot like he pictured


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have only fished the foot a handful of time last but only caught black crappies myself also


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I fish that lake sometimes 3-5 times a week since it's so close and have never caught 1 white


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got off Wingfoot boys got another walleye 32 foot of water blue and chrome number five jigging rap took most of our fish


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm calling Bullsh!t!!! There's no way you got all those on Blue Chrome!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't tell you all my secrets


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn killer day at the foot there lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Surprised no steelhead fell victim


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

got this off the tire reefs last season had to fend off the local Sasquatch to get a pic


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sure ray has the pic of mark with one on the tire reef from 2 years ago. Fell victim to a #9 rap in chrome/black to imitate those SLAB crappies in There


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys are funny we need to meet up some time and drill those giant white crappies


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Whatd she hit laynhardwood? 9" crappie on a tip up?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

No one of those 14's


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice. She had to be a big one to bite a 14". But was it a real 14" or 1 of those so called 14s I hear about from there judging by that steelie I'm gunna say it was a true 14"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Most definitely


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha are you guys still giving that guy crap about his Crappie from Wingfoot?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya I'm starting to feel bad about it at this point it's probably run its course


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You guys getting out on the ice today?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If they were from wingfoot and were what he said they were Id feel bad but they're not so I don't. This is the same guy that say we should be ticketed for ice fishing on 3" of hard black ice. 

I've got buddies out on the foot now. Catching fish no 14s tho said a few combined may make 14"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I suppose given the opportunity they will grow up,they certainly don't hatch and bam 14",I've fished Erie for a long time and caught lots of walleye that weren't 30" and 10lb but we're 8" and didn't even know they were on the line. Maybe wingfoot needs a little tlc to bring it back up to snuff,maybe a 9" size limit would be justifiable there.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

This is almost as entertaining as the infamous GBB incident


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ntoiceman36 said:


> Well I suppose given the opportunity they will grow up,they certainly don't hatch and bam 14",I've fished Erie for a long time and caught lots of walleye that weren't 30" and 10lb but we're 8" and didn't even know they were on the line. Maybe wingfoot needs a little tlc to bring it back up to snuff,maybe a 9" size limit would be justifiable there.


X2 on the 9" size limits


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wingfoot needs a limit on it now. I've seen enough people take 1-3 bucket/ cooler fulls a day of crappies of all sizes from there. 2-3 years ago 11-12" fish were common and majority of fish we caught were in that size range. Now your lucky to find a few 12s. 30 fish/9" minimum would allow some fish to grow to the 13-14" size instead of letting someone take 200 fish a day. 



Nowhere close Dave lol. It doesn't have 15,000 views and 150 comments. YET!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know the first year or second year it was made public we did quite well on slabs man that ice season was sweet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't normally drive over an hour to catch panfish unless it's St. Clair but the foot had some dang good years


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Slowly going down hill. Perch were awesome a few years ago. Now your lucky to get 10 keepers a day. Back then it was fish high for crappies fish bottom for perch. Now I find myself rarely fishing the bottom because the nice perch just aren't there like they were.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I forgot to include mosquito it is about an hour and a half from my house but I love fishing that place for panfish and occasional warreye


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Heading there tomorrow I think.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Wingfoot needs a limit on it now. I've seen enough people take 1-3 bucket/ cooler fulls a day of crappies of all sizes from there. 2-3 years ago 11-12" fish were common and majority of fish we caught were in that size range. Now your lucky to find a few 12s. 30 fish/9" minimum would allow some fish to grow to the 13-14" size instead of letting someone take 200 fish a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere close Dave lol. It doesn't have 15,000 views and 150 comments. YET!!!


Now theres a post worth replying to.
I agree erie.
I lived within 10 mins of foot my whole life.
Only 14+" white crappies ive caught through ice is either skeet or Pymatuning.
Although been at nemi throwin a trap for largmouth and buddie reeled in a 18" off oil well point.
Would not of believed it if not measured myself...
Prob goin to skeet in am.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I pulled a 17" from a 1 acre neighborhood pond in Chicago and next night my dad pulled a 16.5". Only 2 crappies we ever seen out of the pond. Both caught while bass fishing. I was shocked to see them and had to run home and grab a tape. 

Year after year the lake just continues to draw more and more people and with no limit the population is taking a beating. No need to keep bucket fulls every day. And if say 20 people keep 150 fish per day for 2 days that's 6000 fish. It adds up quickly 

Same here only have caught big whites through the ice at skeeter and pymy. Although fish2win did pull a 16" white out of west branch this spring.

Skeeter in the morning as well


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> I pulled a 17" from a 1 acre neighborhood pond in Chicago and next night my dad pulled a 16.5". Only 2 crappies we ever seen out of the pond. Both caught while bass fishing. I was shocked to see them and had to run home and grab a tape.
> 
> Year after year the lake just continues to draw more and more people and with no limit the population is taking a beating. No need to keep bucket fulls every day. And if say 20 people keep 150 fish per day for 2 days that's 6000 fish. It adds up quickly
> 
> ...


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Where you headed out from/ time?
Maybe meet ya out there...
Will be two of us, 1 man flip( blue)
2 man flip( red)


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not sure yet on where. Be there by 730


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

My buddy caught this one yesterday out of Nimi. This was the smallest of 8 crappie. The logging chain stringer broke, this was the only one that didn't get away. 32" and 13.2 pounds. Nice crappie but I've seen bigger.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't lie mark that's osp


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No he doesn't ray. I know that spot be there bright and early. Prob should bring the 16" auger to fit those slab daddies through.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You'll need a chain saw for those hogs


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chainsaw, ice chisel, auger and an ice saw. Need a sturgeon spearing hole for them suckers. Wingfoot swamp donkeys


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Idk if this is even big enough. What do u boys think?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that looks like the spear fishing holes we had up in northern Michigan. Those monster crappie are known to snap off a spear handle.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Tire reef this summer


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

those slabs must be huge to snap my $300 spear.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I







I only charge $15 to cut a hole. Pretty cheap reassurance so you don't loose that 65" crappie that lurks in the tire reef. Only available weekdays.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sat at wing foot







all day waiting on the slab crappie this one came in and I missed


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think I need a bigger spear???


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll see u my sturgeon slayer cheap. $75. I think I'm going to give the hobby up. It should do the trick on them swamp donkeys the foot puts out.


----------



## CaptJohnny23 (Jan 25, 2015)

cb55 said:


> Think I need a bigger spear???


Some guys spears are longer than others


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think it's length but more about the girth


----------



## CaptJohnny23 (Jan 25, 2015)

cb55 said:


> I don't think it's length but more about the girth


Think it's just more about how it handles in the hole


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All I do is jiggle my stick and "BAMMM" she's on it!!


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Long Long strokes or short fast ones?????


----------



## CaptJohnny23 (Jan 25, 2015)

I like to mix it up between the two techniques


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Soft and subtle usually does the trick. Some times I switch it up for the more aggressive approach if they're being fussy


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the angle of my dangle is wrong


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha you guys ain't right


----------

